# palm deira report by doctor hamza



## antar abuauad (Feb 17, 2005)

http://www.gulfnews.com/Articles/FeaturesNF.asp?ArticleID=177046

please check it out :eek2:


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

it is really interesting, though typical gulf news article.

nakheel sponsored i think, nevertheless even if only a few parts are true this is cheering me up a little bit.


----------



## crazyeight (Dec 18, 2004)

Two palms are enough


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

I wonder if the writer got a free night's stay at the burj al arab from Nakheel before writing this. 

Seriously though, the only thing to do is wait for completion and examine then. Even if a lot of fish do die, they'll probably come back after some time. 

Question though, what's the story sewage and all the rest. How's it going to work on the palms and aswell I got worried after reading that article the other say when it said there was no planned fire or police stations, hospitals or other services like this.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

> "The Arabian Gulf is fit to swim in for humans but they should not be surprised if they see less fish - as during the summer months they seek cooler depths.
> 
> Pollution levels are at a minimum and the greatest risk bathers might incur is jellyfish and their increased presence."


great introduction, copyright by gulfnews in corporation with nakheel




> "Construction developers on Dubai’s coastline have faced criticism for polluting sea water and destroying the underwater fauna and flora from residents, divers and environmentalists.
> However, Nakheel, the construction company carrying out the projects, says the criticism is groundless, claiming environment impact assessments (EIA) and water monitoring have been in place since the beginning to abide to regulations."


...and what did these systems tell you??



> “We have our own environment guidelines and are committed to protecting fish."


(nakheel) :hahaha:





> "According to water quality tests carried out by Mustafa, the pH of the seawater around the palm Jumeirah fluctuates between 7.7 and 7.9 and since the beginning of the projects has only ever slightly increased or decreased."
> (nakheel)
> 
> "Gulf News had its own sample of sea water tested and found that around the Jumeirah 3 area, the pH level of the water stood at 8.25."
> (gulfnews)


a new job at gulf news might be available soon ... 



> “We are in the process of removing the fish from the passage blocked by the dams so that when we remove the water, the fish will not be stranded and die,”


(about the tunnel linking crescent and fronds)

how great they care abt those 1000 fishes in there...no other problems




> “We don’t have the kind of pollution that can affect fish reserves in this way"


(nakheel) 
no never, the fish cannot see anything and breath dusk but well....




> "The number of fish may be down but it is because of different things such as over fishing, the noise from oil tankers also makes them flee."


:rofl: great sentence, copyright by nakheel. as like throwing rocks into the sea with bulldozers doesn't cause noise, and as like the tanker's noise wasn't there before..




> "On a positive note, however, fishermen have reported to the association the return of local and regional flat head mullet fish and the blue spot mullet fish near the World Islands, as they like the muddy waters."
> “Local fishermen who have been fishing in these waters for 20 years told us a couple of months ago that they were coming across this fish which had previously left the area. This is a good sign for the ecosystem,”


this makes me feel better then though...



> “Acidity levels will rise only in closed basins, such as lakes. The only places constructors and authorities should keep watch is around the marina, Palm projects and waterfronts, any areas where humans are in contact with it,” he said.
> 
> If anybody was to ingest water contaminated with red tide plankton, the high level of toxins would give them stomach troubles, causing vomiting and diarrhoea. Swimmers should avoid the water if there is a high number of dead fish, said Hamza."


and that destroys this feeling again...






well overall really interesting.
worth to read it.


----------



## BigDreamer (Jun 27, 2005)

^^ :hahaha: :hahaha: :hahaha: DF i love ur reasoning


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

i hate all these pro and contra articles

you don't know what to believe anymore

i want to see results


----------

